# What would Sauron do with it?



## BlackCaptain (Jan 2, 2003)

*What would he do with it?*

I was watching the extended version of FOTR with my family the other night, and my Dad, not knowing anything about middle-earth, asked a surprisingly good question:
What would Sauron do if he got the Ring?
He would most definately have me (the lord of the Nazgul) take it to him right? but what would the Wraith do with it? Toss it up into the big eye? 

I heard somewere that with the ring, Sauron could take physical form again, but how could he actualy have the Ring? Does the ring know when its being held by one of the Nazgul, and turn Sauron into a physical form again? or does the ring just know (suspecting it has a mind. just for now) when its near Sauron? would the Nazgul toss it into a pit in Barad-Dur er somthing, were Saurons carcasse is? (if he has one) This has puzzled me alot, and im sure theres a simple answer, but im just to dumb probably


----------



## Rangerdave (Jan 2, 2003)

There has been alot of speculation of how Sauron would wield the ring in his present form. The question I have to ask is: what is the physical form of Sauron?

I may be way of base here, but I have always considered the Flaming Eye more of a mental projection than a true representation of Sauron's being. 

Nowhere in the books is an account of any major characters being in the presence of the Dark Lord except Smeagol, and that is slight


> Yes, He has only four on the Black Hand, but they are enough,' said Gollum shuddering.


 This hints that Sauron has regained a physical body and only wants for the Ring to regain the greater portion of his total power.

Once restored, Sauron would be powerful enough to raise oceans and cast down mountains. Nothing on Middle earth would be able to withstand him. And once middle earth was enslaved, Sauron would have the resources to threaten war with Valinor. But the most foul, the return of the ring could give Sauron enough strength to open a doorway to the void and allow for Melkor's return and the final battle.

Just a thought.
RD


----------



## Mablung (Jan 2, 2003)

I always though Sauron would first recreate his old body if he got the ring.


----------



## Mithlond (Jan 2, 2003)

Good post, Rangerdave. It is my personal belief that Sauron did infact have a physical form during the War of the Ring, what with Smeagol's comments on the four fingers, and more passages from the Silm in _Of the Rings of power and the third age_; where Gandalf himself ventures into the pits of Sauron in Dol Guldur and reports back to Elrond confirming that "It is not a Nazgul in Dol Guldur, but Sauron himself, who has once again taken shape..". 
I'm paraphrasing there.

The eye i think is more of a metaphor, that he is constantly searching for his one ring.

But i dont know about the amount of power he would have once he claimed the ring, i dont think it would be as great as you say Rangerdave. 
I dont think Sauron would dare make war upon Valinor, no matter how great his army was, they would surely be crushed. I think Sauron would have been content in being lord and ruler of Middle-earth, i dont think he had the idea of utter world conquest like Melkor.

And about opening a door into the void..well, seems a bit extreme to me.


----------



## Sirion (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *
> Once restored, Sauron would be powerful enough to raise oceans and cast down mountains. Nothing on Middle earth would be able to withstand him. And once middle earth was enslaved, Sauron would have the resources to threaten war with Valinor.
> *



I'd like to see Sauron go up against Tulkas, haha for Gorthaur.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 3, 2003)

Indeed; that would be the shortest duel in history.  
Welcome to the forum, Sirion. 

I agree, RD, although I have often thought both ways about it, that Sauron's 'Eye' is just a mental/psychological apparition of sorts, that Sauron somehow casts into the minds of those who behold his spirit. Because when an Ainu "walks unclad", like the Valar in Arda before Melkor disturbed the peace, their true spirit is invisible, unseen to the Children of Ilúvatar. But Sauron was the greatest wielder of 'magic', after Melkor, and perhaps even more skilled than he at creating false apparitions and wraiths, and creating fear through confusion. So I think it very possible that he could have somehow altered his spiritual form in a way that the beholder saw him as a Lidless Eye. 
Also, based on the evidence given by Sméagol in the LotR, I also think that Sauron had a physical form; but did not yet posess enough power to do anything himself. The Ring sapped him of his power, and when it was wrenched away from him all that power left him, and he only recovered a portion of it, I'd say.

So I think that as Sauron had fingers, he would put the One Ring on one of them and begin his world domination. Muahaha.


----------



## Legolas254 (Jan 3, 2003)

I think there is another piece of evidance that Sauron had physical shape in the War of the Ring. In TTT, when Gandalf, Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli are having the talk about them being dangerous, Gandalf says something like " In fact, you'll never meet a more dangerous man, unless you are brought before the Throne of the Dark Lord. I'll look for an exact quote later.


----------

